# Am I messing up?



## Seth (Jan 26, 2011)

I Just installed new bearings, races, and new seals on my boat trailer. Well the outer bearings inside diameter was a tad too small and wouldn't fit the spindle so I re used the old bearing. The old bearing looks brand new so I cleaned it up good and installed it so I could get everything put back together. Both bearings fit the same race fine.

Am I going to be alright doing this? Honestly I could have reused both of the bearings that were already in there but went ahead and got new.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2011)

did you repack the bearings with new grease before you installed them, and not use the EZ lube feature of your hubs?

If you did, and there are no pits on the actual individual bearings, you are probably ok


----------



## KMixson (Jan 26, 2011)

If they look brand new there should be no problem using them. Just make sure they are greased well and it should be fine.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd run it for fifteen/twenty minutes, and put my hand on the outer bearing to be certain it didn't get too hot. Same thing after the first hour or so, too. Rich


----------



## Seth (Jan 26, 2011)

I cleaned and repacked everything by hand with fresh marine grease. I planned on going for a short fishing trip this weekend and checking the hubs and putting a few squirts of grease through the EZ lube system till the grease comes out a little bit.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dirt and water can go in the same way the grease came out.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 30, 2011)

Put Bearing Buddies on them and you should not have anymore problems.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 30, 2011)

I was taught by an old man how to pack bearings a pretty neat and fast way - Put your bearings and a bunch of grease in a plastic zip lock bag and squeeze the grease in to the bearings. Move the bearing around and squeeze some more and repeat. It works perfectly and is very easy to do.


----------



## Seth (Feb 7, 2011)

I was looking at bearings and stuff again on etrailer.com and seen that there were two different sized bearings that fit the L44610 race. One is L44643 for a 1" spindle and L44649 for a 1/16" spindle. I'm betting the parts guy gave me the L44643 and not the L44649 even though I told him it was a 1 3/8" x 1 1/16" spindle. If only I had known this before I went up there since the smaller bearing didn't have any exposed model numbers that I could see.

It doesn't matter much now really but at least I will know exactly what I need next time I mess with the bearings.


----------

